# New clown pleco=ich



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I got a new clown Pleco today. I just noticed that it had ich. Can raising the temperature in my tank help or do I have to do something else 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

get the temps to 85 or just above if your fish will handle it, add some aquarium salt gradually if your fish will handle that too, you will need to do some research on the fish you have


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have found that plecos , loaches and catfish are not too fond of salt..i would certainly raise the heat ; but i would also seek out a medication that will treat ich without staining the water...
joey....go look in all of the shops in your area and see if any of them have any "Aquari Sol" left sitting around...if they do ; buy it all......same thing with "Lifebearer".....


----------

